
Show HN: Tool to track Covid-19 near any US location using JHU geocoded data - theknight
https://www.prospercircle.org/coronavirus-near-me
======
theknight
My personal itch was to know coronavirus case numbers near my friends and
family homes. I just didn't want to know there are 24K cases in Georgia. I
wanted to know how many confirmed and new cases are near John's Creek, GA
where my parents live.

So I built this tool.

The primary source of US data is Johns Hopkins University geocoded coronavirus
data. For international locations and some US locations, I use a combination
of public sources - CDC, WHO, ECDC, etc.

For a US location, you can see the number of cases reported in the county of
the address. The tool also allows you to see estimated coronavirus stats
within a 5-mile and a 10-mile radius of a US address. This number is estimated
by combining current county data, with neighboring county data (based on the
geographic location of the address and the radius selected), census data, and
FCC location information.

Some locations that friends and colleagues are tracking include, their homes,
office locations, grocery stores, schools, child care centers, places of
worship, etc.

Would love to get Hackernews community thoughts. Hopefully, it is useful to
improve the signal to noise ratio when tracking coronavirus stats.

